# Mario= Joseph Stalin?



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

My ss teacher showed us that, Mario symbolizes the worker. I think he also raises a yellow and red flag. Meh, I don't believe that, what do you guys think?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Stalin = evil
Mario = crushes things and can eat mushrooms really fast.

I don't see the similarities


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

Godzilla represented America and all its capitalistic ways. Koopa represents Godzilla. The mushrooms are the proletariat freed by the great leader, Mario. Mario slays the Bourgeoisie Koopas and is rewarded with a kiss from the princess -- as the princess represents the freedom held hostage by the Bourgeoisie Koopas.

When all the Bourgeoisie Koopas are slain the proletariat are allowed to enter the castle and hoist the mushroom flag of the farmers. Also note that slaying the head koopa is not far enough, you must destroy every member of the Bourgeoisie or they will keep stealing freedom and claiming the farmers land to bane of the proletariat mushrooms.

It's all on the back of the box.


----------



## GoSuNi (Dec 5, 2008)

Mario has Yoshi
Stalin.... um....


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Isn't that just going too far 40sondacurb?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Watch this flash movie on Newgrounds.
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/307402

Edit- oh and anyone who bashes the USSR and anything about it hurts my feelings. Look at my avatar! I love the Soviet Union! For Mother Russia!!!!


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

Mcninjaguy said:


> Isn't that just going too far 40sondacurb?


Hey, don't blame me because art imitates life :grin:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> Stalin = evil
> Mario = crushes things and can eat mushrooms really fast.
> 
> I don't see the similarities


I hate Stalin, meh neither do I but hey it's something we can discuss on can't we?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

the one good thing they both have is a kick butt moustache!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> the one good thing they both have is a kick butt moustache!


Lol


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Guys Com on!!!!!!!!
do you know why I play games?
well, to run away from Politics that ruined my country!! :laugh:
so please, please, Zaelex's teacher hates Mario and video games, that's why he/she said so :laugh:
anyway, the guy's name is Mario and he has an Italian accent, so case solved, thank you!! :laugh:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You're all just afraid of the mighty Russians. You're afraid that you know they can crush you.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

RockmasteR said:


> Guys Com on!!!!!!!!
> do you know why I play games?
> well, to run away from Politics that ruined my country!! :laugh:
> so please, please, Zaelex's teacher hates Mario and video games, that's why he/she said so :laugh:
> anyway, the guy's name is Mario and he has an Italian accent, so case solved, thank you!! :laugh:


Haha! I could see Marion as Stalin....but not the other way around, maybe Mario can be Mussolini?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Nah, Mario is one of the Moon People, along with NESS, Samus and Chuck Norris


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

The moon is made out of cheese.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

MMMM cheese, om nom nom nom


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

every time I saw NOM NOM NOM I do it in an awesome Arnold impersonation voice.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll be nom nom noming back.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

HEY!! I don't hate Russians :grin:
they are my favorite in Red Alert Series :laugh:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't hate Russians I just hate; 
Communists
Sharia Law
Facists
Nazis
Racists
Sexists
Neo Feminism ( the extreme version)

I don't hate the people that are in these countries but the leaders, people in power and sympathizers.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I agree with you, Ninja, only below 'Communists'. I don't know who Sharia Law is but I certainly do hate Nazis and racists and sexists.

I am crazy pro-communist, I LOVE Russia and everything that it was and is.
Obviously I love my own country and heritage more...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Sharia Law is the Islam world world of Dictators and people who want to kill and make us conform to their tyranny of not having freedom of speech.

Iran, Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Afghanistan, Pakistan, a lot of the middle eastern countries follow this law and it just pushes the people into continuing to be a poor country because innovation is outlawed.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

"Revolution is the only solution" - the freakin' truth.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

We need another Nelson Mendela in Iran.

Truth and Reconciliation Commission.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> Truth and Reconciliation


HAHA! Halo reference! I love it!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

no halo reference.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth_and_Reconciliation_Commission_(South_Africa)


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You expect a lowly commission to try and dig the dirt up on various Government? Feh! No government except may Iceland, Denmark, Sweden or some other neutral country would even think about telling something like THAT the things they've done wrong.

It's just false hope, just like religion.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

It did help start to fix South Africa and it made some major jumps at the time. It is not false hope.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

That's what they want you to think.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

How exactly did this thread go from Mario = Joseph Stalin, to:

"ALL HAIL MOTHER RUSSIA AND APARTHEID IS STILL ALIVE AND WELL IN SOUTH AFRICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Seems a bit strange is all...


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Because Josef- I mean Mario said so!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> I don't hate Russians I just hate;
> Communists
> Sharia Law
> Facists
> ...


Took the words right out my mouth, I guess to some it all up I hate prejudice people. Would communists fit in the prejudice category?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Sorry guys, but I'm going to close this thread before it goes too far.

Personally, I don't see the connection between Mario and Stalin, especially when Mario is made of only a few dozen pixels, and could probably be likened to just about anybody with a moustache.


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

too much of a game for the political section, too much politics for the games section.


----------

